
The Trillion-Dollar Annual Interest Payment - westurner
https://www.cpajournal.com/2019/04/26/the-trillion-dollar-annual-interest-payment/
======
westurner
> _Given the recent actions of Congress, and the years of prior inaction in
> changing the nation’s fiscal path, the U.S. government’s annual interest
> payment will eclipse annual defense spending in only six years. By 2025,
> annual interest costs on the national debt will reach $724 billion, while
> annual defense spending will reach $706 billion. To put that into
> perspective, in the 2018 fiscal year, the U.S. government spent $325 billion
> in interest payments and spent $622 billion in defense (Exhibit 2)._

Why would you cut taxes and debt finance our nation's future?

